# New Experience with Wrestling



## thaistyle (Mar 23, 2008)

I have about 4 years experience in submission wrestling (no-gi jiujitsu) and some judo.  I recently started training with a high school wrestling coach to help him with submissions (I think he wants to compete).  As it turns out, he knew quite a few techniques, he just needed some minor adjustments and pointers.  This was my first time rolling with a well experienced/trained wrestler.  Most of the guys I have rolled with were strictly BJJ, Sambo, Judo and sub. grappling with very little wrestling.  The dude's cardio was sick.  It was like he never tired out.  I got tired just trying to hang on to him.  You wrestlers are quick!!  This opened a new world in my training.  I have a new found respect for wrestlers/wrestling and the conditioning involved.


----------

